# Milan: Redbird offre 1 mld. Ma Investcorp al traguardo.



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.

*Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
*Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero. RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


Che cinema...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero. RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.



Santo iddio....


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero. RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


Ahahahah e questi fanno un'offerta al ribasso. Si certo.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld. RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.



Pubblicità


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero. RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


In effetti è strano che un'offerta per un importo inferiore non sia presa in considerazione! Ah, questo Elliott! Meglio gli ovini o i cinesi, caro telespettatore medio, non preoccuparti: il Lanciano è in preda alla confusione societaria e sia io sia te sappiamo bene che se c'è caos in società la squadra ne risente.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.



Quanto fumo negli occhi, almeno per l'impressione che ho io, ovvio.
Me lo sento, tra un po' si materializza anche una cordata guidata da un certo Al Berluskh con un miliardo in contanti... Ovviamente in pezzi da 20.


----------



## kipstar (5 Maggio 2022)

Verona


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


È già arrivato il video con "clamoroso!" "attenzione!" "ultim'ora!!"?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


a sto punto ci sta il ritorno dei riccketts e Rocco spascione


----------



## Mika (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.


Inizio ad essere pessimista, mi sa che Pioli deve mettere in campo un altro anno Messias perché a Luglio e Agosto avremo i mercato bloccato.


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Inizio ad essere pessimista, mi sa che Pioli deve mettere in campo un altro anno Messias perché a Luglio e Agosto avremo i mercato bloccato.


Male che vada rimane Elliott, con Botman, Origi, Renato Sanches, Adlì e Pobega già presi.


----------



## Mika (5 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Male che vada rimane Elliott, con Botman, Origi, Renato Sanches, Adlì e Pobega già presi.


Sanchez ci andrei cauto e rimarremo con Messias/Saele come esterni destri...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

Potrebbe anche essere una voce fatta uscire per mettere pepe a Investcorp...staremo a vedere


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Male che vada rimane Elliott, con Botman, Origi, Renato Sanches, Adlì e Pobega già presi.


non sarebbe la nostra morte, certo che ci precluderebbe un bel salto continuando su questa linea. Aggiungo che si, è bello creare un gruppo giovane, ma sarebbe bello pure iniziarlo sto ciclo vincente perchè tra 5-6 anni sto gruppo sarà già vecchio


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sanchez ci andrei cauto e rimarremo con Messias/Saele come esterni destri...


A quanto dicono pare sia fatta anche Renato Sanches. Sulla destra vedrai che qualcuno lo prenderanno.


----------



## Mika (5 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche essere una voce fatta uscire per mettere pepe a Investcorp...staremo a vedere


Se entro 7 giorni non esce il sign inizio a pensare che sia saltato tutto e non si fa nulla e le notizie del Sole24ore su come è composto l'investimento sono tutte bufale.


----------



## Kayl (5 Maggio 2022)

Possono far uscire 2000 notizie farlocche, l’esclusiva è già stata data quindi il discorso è chiuso. I giornali spolperanno la notizia della nostra cessione come un naufrago davanti ad un maiale arrosto, come ovvio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se entro 7 giorni non esce il sign inizio a pensare che sia saltato tutto e non si fa nulla e le notizie del Sole24ore su come è composto l'investimento sono tutte bufale.


Si, è anche vero comunque che le date son sempre state date dai giornali. Vai a capire se le han date a ragione o " a sentimento"...


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Maggio 2022)

come avvoltoi sulle carcasse i giornalai che nulla sanno.


----------



## Mika (5 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si, è anche vero comunque che le date son sempre state date dai giornali. Vai a capire se le han date a ragione o " a sentimento"...


Questo sicuramente, son il primo a pensare che le date non le sanno e sparano a caso. Ma ogni settimana che passa si avvicina Luglio. Poi può essere che il Sign lo hanno già firmato e non lo hanno detto a nessuno e ci troviamo con il comunicato di Closing avvenuto. A me importa che il 1 Luglio che sia Elliot o Investcorp, si possa fare mercato perché il mercato chiuso a Luglio e Agosto significa praticamente bruciare la stagione, dove Pioli si beccherà insulti perché farà giocare Messias o Saele o Diaz...


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

*Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
*Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.


*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Uno vale l'altro, basta abbiano l'intenzione di farci crescere in maniera rapida


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


immagino questo fondo americano sia gradito a quella ONG scassa maroni


----------



## Mika (5 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Uno vale l'altro, basta abbiano l'intenzione di farci crescere in maniera rapida


Basta che non abbiamo il mercato bloccato a Luglio e Agosto per sto closing...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Basta che non abbiamo il mercato bloccato a Luglio e Agosto per sto closing...


Mah, io penso che in un modo o nell'altro sarà tutto finito in non molto tempo


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Insomma, Elliott un apostolo.

Lascio a uno stato. -cit-
Corsi e ricorsi storici.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2022)

Quando ci siamo di mezzo noi escono fuori sempre dei film allucinanti.
Non mi stupirei di un ritorno di Bee a questo punto.


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questo sicuramente, son il primo a pensare che le date non le sanno e sparano a caso. Ma ogni settimana che passa si avvicina Luglio. Poi può essere che il Sign lo hanno già firmato e non lo hanno detto a nessuno e ci troviamo con il comunicato di Closing avvenuto. A me importa che il 1 Luglio che sia Elliot o Investcorp, si possa fare mercato perché il mercato chiuso a Luglio e Agosto significa praticamente bruciare la stagione, dove Pioli si beccherà insulti perché farà giocare Messias o Saele o Diaz...


Premesso che è difficile commentare questi rumour, però va detto che Sky UK e Class sono fonti più che affidabili e l'uscita di un nome di questo tipo non può nascere dal nulla. Qualcosa di vero c'è per forza.

Se devo ipotizzare in base a quanto riportato dalla stampa di settore, la trattativa si stava concludendo come concordato al 30 aprile ma al momento di esplicitare la struttura finanziaria del deal Elliott non ha gradito la questione relativa al debito che evidentemente Investcorp sta pensando di scaricare in gran parte sul club altrimenti tutte queste voci non sarebbero manco uscite perchè si parlerebbe della normalità. A questo punto, a fronte di un'impasse che in certi ambienti non può rimanere ovviamente nascosto, stanno provando ad inserirsi altre realtà, magari con quotazioni apparentemente più basse, ma in realtà, ipotizzo sempre, senza indebitamenti pericolosi.

Questo spiegherebbe anche l'esposizione mediatica di Investcorp. Sapendo che Elliott avrebbe potuto far resistenza sulla loro struttura finanziaria, hanno fatto trapelare la notizia e "caricato" il pubblico per fare pressione mediatica sull'attuale proprietà.


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Elliott non ha gradito la questione relativa al debito che evidentemente Investcorp sta pensando di scaricare in gran parte sul club


Penso che a Elliott degli eventuali futuri debiti del Milan interessi quanto a me interessa il colore dei calzini del mio macellaio.
A meno che non resti dentro con qualche quota anche dopo l’eventuale cessione…


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che a Elliott degli eventuali futuri debiti del Milan interessi quanto a me interessa il colore dei calzini del mio macellaio.
> A meno che non resti dentro con qualche quota anche dopo l’eventuale cessione…


Non è che Elliott abbia a cuore i destini del Milan ma c'è anche un discorso di immagine ed altre questioni tecniche connesse, tra cui appunto la possibilità di rimanere con una quota da rivalutare.

Poi veramente stiamo parlando del sesso degli angeli perchè non sappiamo niente ma l'esperienza in closing ed affini (e noi milanisti ne abbiamo visti 3 in 5 anni) ci insegna che quando le notizie iniziano ad andare tutte in una certa direzione qualcosa di vero c'è.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.
> 
> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Effettivamente ci era mancato un po' di show, finora...


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> È già arrivato il video con "clamoroso!" "attenzione!" "ultim'ora!!"?


Certo che si, con tanto di copertina ridicola con faccia stupita ultra finta.
Nomi non ne faccio, ma chi segue capisce.


----------



## wildfrank (5 Maggio 2022)

@Casnop, dove sei....?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.
> 
> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Via via, basta americani


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Certo che si, con tanto di copertina ridicola con faccia stupita ultra finta.
> Nomi non ne faccio, ma chi segue capisce.


Immancabile


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2022)

Nobody knows nothing.


----------



## Rickrossonero (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.
> 
> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Per me con gli arabi è saltato tutto,a quanto pare questi dettagli tecnici tanto dettagli non erano,la motivazione potrebbe essere la struttura finanziaria di cui stavano parlando negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

vabbè sti americani si fanno un po' di pubblicità


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me con gli arabi è saltato tutto,a quanto pare questi dettagli tecnici tanto dettagli non erano,la motivazione potrebbe essere la struttura finanziaria di cui stavano parlando negli ultimi giorni.


ma in base a cosa.
gli arabi al momento sono gli unici che hanno l'esclusiva e da quanto si dice è praticamente tutto fatto.
poi che ci possano essere altri interessamenti è anche normale possa essere.
che poi dicono che la trattativa Inverstcorp - Elliott procede spedita.

per me è una mossa per mettere pepe agli arabi e chiudere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

detto ciò se si chiude con gli arabi vuol ire che questi hanno il grano quindi bene così.
se non si dovesse chiudere significa che c'è qualcosa che non andava quindi abbiamo scampato un potenziale fosso.

per me è una win win situation.
Anche perché a capo c'è una proprietà che non solo ci ha risanato completamente e portati a competere per lo scudetto, ma che dalla vendita del Milan vuole ricavarci e fare le cose per bene.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.
> 
> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


.


----------



## shevchampions (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Coe riportato da Sky la società americana RedBird Capital Partners sarebbe pronta ad offrire 1 mld per rilevare il Milan. Anche se come si sa, Investcorp è vicina a finalizzare l'acquisizione del club rossonero per quasi 1,2 mld (come ampiamente già riferito). RedBird è proprietaria al 10% di Fenway Sports Group, che a sua volta ha il Liverpool e i Boston Red Sox.
> 
> *Class CNCBC:"Seri, solidi, sofisticati e specializzati”. Secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, gli americani di RedBird Capital potrebbero essere i migliori proprietari in assoluto per il Milan. Ma Investcorp non molla. *
> *Tra le condizioni che faranno la differenza per Elliott, una struttura finanziaria dell’offerta che non comprometta il risanamento del Milan caricandolo di debiti.*


Anche The Times e Reuters ne parlano, i secondi aggiungendo che non c'è un accordo tra Investcorp ed Elliott al momento. Chissà che non sarà l'ennesima telenovela, finito il campionato avremo le puntate giornaliere ad intrattenerci.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Anche The Times e Reuters ne parlano, i secondi *aggiungendo che non c'è un accordo tra Investcorp ed Elliott al momento*. Chissà che non sarà l'ennesima telenovela, finito il campionato avremo le puntate giornaliere ad intrattenerci.


Fosse così sarebbe l'ennesima riprova che i giornalai italiani non valgono 2 lire bucate e si meriterebbero un 3d di insulti attivo 24/7.


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Anche The Times e Reuters ne parlano, i secondi aggiungendo che non c'è un accordo tra Investcorp ed Elliott al momento. Chissà che non sarà l'ennesima telenovela, finito il campionato avremo le puntate giornaliere ad intrattenerci.


Io ho letto un articolo sul FT, nel quale ci definiscono “one of the most illustrious teams in world football”. Il resto è contorno.


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Sinceramente sarei sorpreso se non accadesse tutto questo, cioè parliamo del Milan, non del Poggibonsi.
Detto questo chi vorrà comprarci dovrà sborsare soldi veri e poi investire.


----------

